# Fehler beim Installieren von Apache Netbeans



## donnico2 (2. Jun 2021)

Moin,

anscheinend habe ich etwas bei meiner Installation von Apache Netbeans falsch gemacht.
Immer wenn ich Projekte in Java öffnen will dann unterkringelt er mir das "String" in der Main Methode rot an (dort steht dann cannot find symbol) und bei den einzelnen Klassen steht "error parsing file".

Wer kann mir schnell weiter helfen? Hab bereits netbeans deinstalliert und nochmal neuinstalliert aber das Problem ist immer noch da.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## kneitzel (2. Jun 2021)

Ich kenne Netbeans nicht, aber das ist das Verhalten, das ich kenne, wenn dem Projekt keine Java Version zugewiesen wurde oder da irgendwas im Argen liegt. Ich würde die Einstellungen diesbezüglich einmal prüfen.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Jun 2021)

Schau mal unter Tools -> Java Platforms, ob da was Vernünftiges drinsteht. Dann Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Properties, dort auch mal durchschauen, ob ein passendes JDK ausgewählt ist. Falls das nichts nutzt: welches OS?


----------



## M.L. (2. Jun 2021)

Welche Java- und NetBeans-Versionen wurden installiert ?  Immerhin lässt sich nicht jede NB-Version mit jeder x-beliebigen Java-Version betreiben...


----------



## Neumi5694 (14. Jun 2021)

Ja, schaut danach aus, als wäre die JDK des Projekts ungültig.

Es *kann* allerdings auch mal daran liegen, dass der Cache im Eimer ist.
Das glaube ich in deinem Fall zwar nicht, da du ja neu installiert hast, aber man weiß ja nie.
Dafür hab ich mir diese Batch-Datei geschrieben, du kannst das aber natürlich auch manuell machen.

[CODE lang="bash" title="Script zum Löschen des Caches."]for %%v in (12.0 12.1 12.2 12.3 12.4) do (
if exist "%localappdata%\NetBeans\Cache\%%v" (
   echo removing "%localappdata%\NetBeans\Cache\%%v"
   rmdir /S /Q "%localappdata%\NetBeans\Cache\%%v"
)
)
[/CODE]


----------

